# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) >  Interest Check -- Weird West 5e

## Marcarius5555

Yes, yes, I already know -- this isn't the greatest system for this kind of game, but does anyone want to use stuff that is available to do a weird west kind of game?

Here's some stuff I found I'd imagine using -- anyone else have any other ideas?

_Old Gus Errata: Tales from the Weird West. Player's Handbook_
_Snakes & Saloons_
_Deadlands 5e Project_

----------


## Nyan

Id be interested as a player :)

----------


## Feathersnow

Definitely interested!

----------


## DigoDragon

That could be interesting to try!

----------


## Marcarius5555

*Spoiler: Show Image*
Show



*Spoiler: Show Image*
Show



*Spoiler: Show Image*
Show




*Spoiler: Show Image*
Show



*Spoiler: Show Image*
Show



*Spoiler: Show Image*
Show



*Spoiler: Show Image*
Show




Here are some visual touchstones for the kind of thing I'm imagining -- I'll see if more reply with interest. We'd also need expanded firearms/gear rules and I'd like to add some kind of savage worlds type stunt system to make things swingier.

I'd also want to be clear that I'm intending something firmly non-historical -- Wild Wild West steampunk tech, Deadlands and Werewolf: Wildwest supernatural elements, dinosaurs, aliens, etc. It'd be set in a small town in an American like continent, but the setting would be a mashup of Thunderscape, Deadlands, Pure Steam, Werewolf: Wild West, Red Dead Redemption, Evil West, Cowboys and Aliens, Bone Tomahawk, and other things. There would be a lot of megafauna, steampunk tech, and dinosaurs. Lots of fantasy races. It's really more of a feel/aesthetic than really an historical setting.

----------


## Rokku

Yes indeed.

----------


## J-H

Possibly.  It depends on how accessible the variant rules are, and what kind of game it is (dungeon crawly, bounty hunting, heist, etc.)

----------


## Bobthewizard

I'm interested in trying this. I'm imagining a native druid wild shaping into dinosaurs.

----------


## Epimetheus

This sounds really cool, Id definitely be interested!

----------


## kinem

Interested as a player.

----------


## Nyan

> Here are some visual touchstones for the kind of thing I'm imagining -- I'll see if more reply with interest. We'd also need expanded firearms/gear rules and I'd like to add some kind of savage worlds type stunt system to make things swingier.
> 
> I'd also want to be clear that I'm intending something firmly non-historical -- Wild Wild West steampunk tech, Deadlands and Werewolf: Wildwest supernatural elements, dinosaurs, aliens, etc. It'd be set in a small town in an American like continent, but the setting would be a mashup of Thunderscape, Deadlands, Pure Steam, Werewolf: Wild West, Red Dead Redemption, Evil West, Cowboys and Aliens, Bone Tomahawk, and other things. There would be a lot of megafauna, steampunk tech, and dinosaurs. Lots of fantasy races. It's really more of a feel/aesthetic than really an historical setting.


Are you intending to be a gm? If not, maybe consider adding "looking for gm" to the title of the thread. We got plenty of player interest already.

Also regardless of what we are doing mechanicaly im intending for a dark, broody, intentionally edgy gunslinger assassin heh.

----------


## Marcarius5555

> Are you intending to be a gm? If not, maybe consider adding "looking for gm" to the title of the thread. We got plenty of player interest already.
> 
> Also regardless of what we are doing mechanicaly im intending for a dark, broody, intentionally edgy gunslinger assassin heh.


I will run it if we do it, I'm still looking at systems -- there are some 5e modern systems that have been released recently that might be a good basis for rules I'm still looking at.

----------


## Nyan

Any luck finding something?

----------


## Nyan

I guess this game isnt happening or?

----------


## Marcarius5555

I think I'd rather do something else -- I'm not really finding 5e options I'm completely satisfied with for this concept

----------


## Bobthewizard

> I think I'd rather do something else -- I'm not really finding 5e options I'm completely satisfied with for this concept


Marcarius, do you have any interest in running a Star Wars 5e campaign? There are good rules here.

----------


## Marcarius5555

> Marcarius, do you have any interest in running a Star Wars 5e campaign? There are good rules here.


I'm not the biggest fan of that IP.

----------

